# Which ISP for unlimited connection in Kolkata



## Cool Buddy (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been using BSNL broadband for 4 years now and I can't take the torture anymore. The speeds and rates are good but the customer service.... well mods will delete the words anyways, so better not write them
I have been using Combo plan and wanted to change to unlimited. I applied on 23rd Nov and since then I have visited the office 4 times and received calls thrice, but no one can tell me when the plan will change, if ever.

So now I want to change my ISP. After going through a few forums and looking up the plans, I have shortlisted 3 ISPs

Reliance Wireline: Combo plan  _King pack 699_
Alliance broadband: _Executive Plus @ 699_
Wish net Broadband: Unlimited Plan _Gold_ @ 690

I have mentioned the plan I can take because my budget is 800 p.m. (700 + ST)
Speed wise Wish net is best, but Reliance is a known name. Again I have heard a lot about alliance, but their speeds are lowest amongst the three.

Which of these will be best considering the speeds they promise and actually deliver and quality of service.


----------

